# Michigan's 2013 morels



## cdavid202

When do we think were gonna start seeing them?

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bbi-smoke

cdavid202 said:


> When do we think were gonna start seeing them?
> 
> C
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm still lookin at 2 feet of snow up here! 
Usually beginning of may here! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmagnetmike

should be a good year lets hope for full bags lol


----------



## eyeopenner

*any mounth now *


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

It varies year to year a little bit, but on average I start finding the blacks about the 3rd week in April (hunting near the 44th parallel.)


----------



## JKrazy

Crayfish Trapper said:


> It varies year to year a little bit, but on average I start finding the blacks about the 3rd week in April (hunting near the 44th parallel.)


it might be snowing when u find them but they pop up:evil:..once the snow pack is gone and u get a couple of mild/sunny days pay attention to the southern facing hills....


----------



## Oldgrandman

Last year it was 79 degrees on this date in GR. As hard as it is to imagine, with the early warm ups we have seen in recent years, this would appear to be more "near" normal weather pattern we are in now. So I am banking on a normal arrival of the little guys.

esgowen, we need to talk! Phoned you last weekend, I'll try again today or shout at me when you see this.


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Oldgrandman said:


> Last year it was 79 degrees on this date in GR. As hard as it is to imagine, with the early warm ups we have seen in recent years, this would appear to be more "near" normal weather pattern we are in now. So I am banking on a normal arrival of the little guys.
> 
> esgowen, we need to talk! Phoned you last weekend, I'll try again today or shout at me when you see this.


Looking forward to a normal mushroom year....last few years have been very difficult. Can't wait!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Oldgrandman

JKrazy said:


> it might be snowing when u find them but they pop up:evil:..once the snow pack is gone and u get a couple of mild/sunny days pay attention to the southern facing hills....


Yeah but if you're finding them like this, it probably won't be a banner year.
Photo courtesy of esgowen, and yes I see the one hiding under the stick, I only hope he did...


----------



## JKrazy

it has been some time since i have had a banner year.
that's a cool pic


----------



## RippinLipp

Last year was a decent year considering the unseasonable weather here in the SE.. Small window, but I got lucky and ended up timing it right!!! Now last year the summer shrooms were pretty much nonexisting... Lets hope for a normal year!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JKrazy

since just about all of the ash trees have caught the bug on my property im not sure what to expect anymore...


----------



## Kennybks

I've not had a banner year in some time and am do for one! All my faithful spots haven't done much the last few seasons. 

Most have had some kind if intrusions like people cutting all the elms for firewood (on state land!), or excavation of some kind. 

Usually find a couple dozen on my own property, but they get consumed pretty quickly at my house! Now both my kids have grown up and have developed a taste for them. 

When they were little they wouldn't eat them! Just broke our hearts! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## esgowen

I think We're about 4 weeks away from seeing our first shrooms of the year I usually get my first one by the end of the second week of April keeping my fingers crossed for a good season I think we are due 2003 was the last banner season I remember hopefully wont be picking in the snow this year and ogm I still don't know if I got the one under the stick lol


----------



## KEEPEMTIGHT

Hoping for a good year again(been awhile) and I believe they will be popping regularly by mid April this year.


----------



## droptine989

Used to go with my dad when I was younger. Looking to get into it again. I'm in midland. Relatively flat few poplars and maple stands. Where should I start?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ggb

I've never had morels but am dying to try them. The only problem is that I don't know how to identify them and so I'm afraid I might die trying them.


----------



## esgowen

droptine989 said:


> Used to go with my dad when I was younger. Looking to get into it again. I'm in midland. Relatively flat few poplars and maple stands. Where should I start?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The first thing I would do is try to remember what the woods looked liked where you went with your dad and then try to find a spot that looks the same if you can't remember I'd start with the poplars I've never gone wrong looking in poplar some of my good spots I've found by accident driving down the road and seeing these trees on state land coming back when the time is right and picked a lot of shrooms another way I've found good spots is just by seeing cars parked by state land and walking along way to see what they were doing there one spot I went back to six times before I could figure out where the shrooms were growing its really not easy but I think once you know the trees it sure gets easier good luck hope you get some


----------



## droptine989

Thank you. What weather should I be looking for?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdavid202

Ggb said:


> I've never had morels but am dying to try them. The only problem is that I don't know how to identify them and so I'm afraid I might die trying them.


Make sure to do tpur research before attempting to eat anything u find and u will b fine. Iding false from teal mkrels is fairly easy,just make stem is hallow completly and cap conects to the stem if it don't then jyst trash it. A lot of fellas hete got years of good info so ask some respectable questions and u will learn a lot fast.

Gotta put your own time into research though as well. Its fun and addicting like fishing or whitetail hunting for me and gosh dang are they good. I got my 6 year old to go withme and trya feq last yr and now he wants to morel hunt more then he wants to camp at lk michigan lol.

South facing slopes, dead elms ash trees, black cherry trees and good dark sandy well drainable spioil is what to look for.

Goouck alrdy this year everyone i as well hipe it us a multiple sack filled year!!! Can't wait till the pics start coming

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

droptine989 said:


> Thank you. What weather should I be looking for?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


After a few nights of temps at 50 degrees they will start to show up.

It will probably be another 4 weeks where you are at.

Here is a site with great info:

http://northerncountrymorels.com


----------



## sfw1960

Crayfish Trapper said:


> ..............
> 
> Here is a site with great info:
> 
> http://northerncountrymorels.com


Nudge, nudge, wink, wink....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## esgowen

droptine989 said:


> Thank you. What weather should I be looking for?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I most definitely do not go by the date I go by the whether if it gets to the 60's for more than two or three days ill be in the woods but I don't mind walking a long way for little payback for someone just getting started I'd wait for the warm whether and a good rain a lot of guys have there signs they look for I'm not one I go when the whether is right but if the dandelions are up so are the shrooms good luck


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Rich, when did they come back on line. I thought they were gone . Good to see that !!


----------



## bassdisaster

2001 was my last real BANNER season, was mid april, and I had been into em for about a week, it was only getting better day by day, then Mother nature hit us with 10" of snow:evil: 
I was bummed but it was warm and did not last long, well I was anxious and headed out when I knew only patches of snow had melted and OMG was I surprized, they grew under the snow! Every open patch of ground had Black morels that were blond as they come folded over, hundreds I picked that day and thousands by the time they quit weeks later!

BD


----------



## Mushroom Jack

BD, Did you move to California yet? I was hoping for a Candy Cap connection !....LOL


----------



## bassdisaster

Mushroom Jack said:


> BD, Did you move to California yet? I was hoping for a Candy Cap connection !....LOL


Ya Im out here, NorCal, off I80 east of Sacramento so not really NorCal but close! 
Im up @ 2500 ft, have found hardly any info on Morel season here, no Michigan Sportsman like sites that I have found where outdoor enthusiast's share information!
I did find a few specimens last December, chicken fat sulius, another I beieved to be Horse Mushrooms but they were growing in a yard that looked fertilized so NO I did not venture to eat them!
Hoping for some success, but as we know timeing is everything and the question is when they do begin growing will I have the time!

BD


----------



## sfw1960

Carl, are you living out there or visiting??
I was kinda hoping to get into a few COTM gigs this season for some _real_ competition!
:evilsmile

RAS


----------



## bassdisaster

sfw1960 said:


> Carl, are you living out there or visiting??
> I was kinda hoping to get into a few COTM gigs this season for some _real_ competition!
> :evilsmile
> 
> RAS


Ya you know that COTM is full of hot sticks, so the competition is fierce enough with out me there! lmao

BD


----------



## sfw1960

bassdisaster said:


> Ya you know that COTM is full of hot sticks, so the competition is fierce enough with out me there! lmao
> 
> BD


Yeah, but you were always one to gun for!

 :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman

bassdisaster said:


> Ya Im out here, NorCal, off I80 east of Sacramento so not really NorCal but close!
> Im up @ 2500 ft, have found hardly any info on Morel season here, no Michigan Sportsman like sites that I have found where outdoor enthusiast's share information!
> I did find a few specimens last December, chicken fat sulius, another I beieved to be Horse Mushrooms but they were growing in a yard that looked fertilized so NO I did not venture to eat them!
> Hoping for some success, but as we know timeing is everything and the question is when they do begin growing will I have the time!
> 
> BD


I been visiting this site for nearly 20 years and it is mainly about California. Go to this page and on the left is a menu and you'll see mushroom clubs, and there, California. This should be a good start as there are some sites associated with those clubs you can join. I mostly read the articles there, never joined one or even visited one so you'll have to check em out and see if it can help you. Good luck, hope to see some photos!

http://www.mykoweb.com/


----------



## Boardman Brookies

It is hard to believe that this time last year I have picked many blacks, good sized ones too. This weather is a real downed. But with a slow gradual melt off with some good rain this is could be a banner year.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

BD
Oldgrandman gave you a good one and also check out NAMA under affiliated Clubs. One of the best sites is Facebook. Every Mycologist from around the world is on there and a good share are about California.


----------



## Oldgrandman

BD, I'd be looking now if you can, Between morelhunters.com and this site http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm they are and have been out in California for a while now. 

I think it would be cool to find them in another state. I have never had the chance before.


----------



## bassdisaster

Oldgrandman said:


> BD, I'd be looking now if you can, Between morelhunters.com and this site http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm they are and have been out in California for a while now.
> 
> I think it would be cool to find them in another state. I have never had the chance before.


Kewl maps and if I could afford to drive 200 miles to hunt morels then Yes they are in California, but not where I am east of Sacramento, the findings seem to be mostly N/W of San Fransisco, im closer Auburn, it's about 15 miles S/E of here, but I will be watching to see what happens and will look when I can, I read an article that they do prety well in South Tahoe suposedly around the DogWoods' but I dont know what a Dogwood liiks like OMG!


BD


----------



## esgowen

Oldgrandman said:


> BD, I'd be looking now if you can, Between morelhunters.com and this site http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm they are and have been out in California for a while now.
> 
> I think it would be cool to find them in another state. I have never had the chance before.


My job has givin me thy opportunity to look in other states I've looked in north and South Carolina no luck I've looked in Kentucky no luck I did have good luck in Virginia found a few hundred blacks and a hand full of whites and a ton of half free or pecker heads I've also looked in Illinois with no luck I did manage to get lost last year for a couple of hours after dark in a state park there even with my compass and GPS it was not fun lol


----------



## vsmorgantown

I hunt S. Indiana...I'll let you know when we start finding um down here. Usually we are about 2-4 weeks ahead of MI. depending on where you are at. I grew up in MI and always head up the 2nd or 3rd weekend in May and meet up with some buddys and do quite well in that time frame...around Big Rapids/Mecosta Co. We were in the 60's this past weekend and back in the 60's this weekend and 70's on Monday, so it won't be much longer down here...can't wait!:corkysm55


----------



## cdavid202

3 str8 nights of 47-49deg weather coming ...... I

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

